

The Good Guy Behind “Don't Be Evil” and Google Mail - jlam
http://rajeshbarnabas.newsvine.com/_news/2008/02/29/1335333-the-good-guy-behind-dont-be-evil-and-google-mail

======
brlewis
Given pg's recent boss essay, it would be interesting to hear more about this:

"We've all had experiences at big companies and also at start-ups and they
both have their advantages and disadvantages. It is yet to be proven, but I
believe it is actually possible to capture the best of both worlds: try to get
the resources of a big company, but [also] the agility and ownership of a
smaller company."

------
aarontait
Paul Buchheit also gives an amazing interview in Founders at Work. I'm sure
everyone here knows that book by heart.

